# Summer's coming!



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

That's right. Summer's almost here. What do you do during the summer that you can't do the rest of the year?
I like to hang in sidewalk cafes and people-watch, and I like to swim, or at least lie around in the water and splash a little. In the evening I sit on the patio and serenade the neighbors, perhaps with a small libation.


----------



## alanmt (May 7, 2010)

I forego shirts.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

Even in court? How does that come across?


----------



## alanmt (May 7, 2010)

naw.  I try to schedule my court dates around summer, but work has to trump my personal style choices.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

I thought as much
Anyone else? *orders another giant mocha espresso shake*


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 7, 2010)

I hate to intrude but is this the room where we argue about whether summer has already arrived or not?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 7, 2010)

I sweat a lot.

It's barely May and I'm drenched in sweat.  The LOCALS are complaining about  the heat.  Gonna be a long, hot time until November


----------



## Gumby (May 7, 2010)

Drinking coffee on the porch, early in the morning, still wearing jammies.


----------



## Eluixa (May 7, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Drinking coffee on the porch, early in the morning, still wearing jammies.



This is a lot of what we do too.
Frankly, we just try to get outside more, walks, lakes, a few days at the coast. And I really want to camp, which in tents is just NOT fun in the rain. 
And I drink frappuccinos here and there.
And if we'd put our mugs down and get off our bums, we plan to put in a pond, with one of those burbling rocks. Already have the rock, and river stones, just need to get moving on it.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

lin said:


> I sweat a lot.
> 
> It's barely May and I'm drenched in sweat.  The LOCALS are complaining about  the heat.  Gonna be a long, hot time until November



It's been unseasonably cool here until this week. Now it's comfortable, low 90s. I'm getting ready to turn nocturnal.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 7, 2010)

Lots of pool time.
Lots of sunburn.  _I told you I tan I don't burn._
Time to pass out at the feet of an open fridge when the a/c unit conks out.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> I hate to intrude but is this the room where we argue about whether summer has already arrived or not?


No, it isn't.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

Sleep in the shade... naked, lol.


----------



## ash somers (May 7, 2010)

god, it's like we southereners don't even exist around here *pffft*


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

ash somers said:


> god, it's like we southereners don't even exist around here *pffft*


 

Phoooey. :lone:


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

ash somers said:


> god, it's like we southerners don't even exist around here *pffft*


Are you stirring the pot?


----------



## ash somers (May 7, 2010)

well, if i were heading into summer
i may just be excited too
but as it is ...

well, somethings are better left unsaid *shiver*


----------



## ash somers (May 7, 2010)

moderan said:


> Are you stirring the pot?



yes *giggle*


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

ok then. Just checking. Stir away.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2010)

moderan said:


> ok then. Just checking. Stir away.


 
Now she's just leaving you hanging.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

Well, if I'm gonna be hanging, let's do it at dawn so I can make a night of it.


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

moderan said:


> What do you do during the summer that you can't do the rest of the year?



After May, it’s really too hot and humid to spend too much time outdoors. But we have a really nice, neighborhood pool. It’s shaded by a few large oak trees, so if you want a lot of sun, you have move around. I’m pretty content to stay in the shade. There is large creek too, with a waterfall, so you get the sound of rushing water, which is nice. They have a couple of grills that you can use. Usually, on Friday nights, families will get together and cook out.  There are usually several parties throughout the summer, a big Fourth of July thing and some adults only parties too. It’s just a good place to hang out, and we go almost every day.

We'll likely go to the mountains and the lake a few times too. And this year we're making our (sort of) bi-annual trip to see family in Toronto.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 7, 2010)

ash somers said:


> god, it's like we southereners don't even exist around here *pffft*


Dunno why you can't answer, regardless of where you live. The question was "what do you do during the summer," not "what are you doing now."



My answer: switch the a/c from 'heat' to 'cool' and keep right on truckin'.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 7, 2010)

In Summer my customers often drip sweat onto my desk.

Maybe I'm glad it's over.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 7, 2010)

I caddy mostly, I don't like swimming a whole lot (the pool sucks)


----------



## ash somers (May 7, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Dunno why you can't answer, regardless of where you live. The question was "what do you do during the summer," not "what are you doing now."
> 
> My answer: switch the a/c from 'heat' to 'cool' and keep right on truckin'.



but then i would have missed out on stirring the pot
don't tell me you can't understand that *rolls eyes*


----------



## Like a Fox (May 7, 2010)

He's just mad you did it first, ash.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 7, 2010)

moderan said:


> That's right. Summer's almost here. What do you do during the summer that you can't do the rest of the year?
> I like to hang in sidewalk cafes and people-watch, and I like to swim, or at least lie around in the water and splash a little. In the evening I sit on the patio and serenade the neighbors, perhaps with a small libation.



I thought at 90 degrees it was already summer in AZ? They're talking about it might snow up here this weekend. I know it's cool than a son of a bitch out here. 80 degrees is summer to me.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I thought at 90 degrees it was already summer in AZ? They're talking about it might snow up here this weekend. I know it's cool than a son of a bitch out here. 80 degrees is summer to me.


 90 degrees is spring. 100 is summer. It averages 102 degrees in these parts, sir. That is why the university students and assorted latinas that decorate these lands do not wear much in the way of garments. You'd like that immensely, I'm sure.
There are very few lawns here, for the same reason. I'm a big fan of that. Screw the lawnmowers. Paint the damn sand green if you must


----------



## Kat (May 8, 2010)

I spend my weekends trying to convince people to choose cloth diapers over disposables. I sell stuff, not cloth diapers so much since CPSIA passed, but Sat. Fairs. 

We go camping a lot, swimming at the river, hiking. I will go hiking and camping in the fall and spring though so those aren't strictly summer activities.


----------



## darknite_johanne (May 8, 2010)

I get to sleep till lunch time. Since my younger brothers and sister doesn't need to wake up early for school.

I get to go out with classmates who're still in school.


----------



## Hawke (May 8, 2010)

What do I do in the summer? Dream of a nice backyard garden and never find the ambish to make that happen, turning what had been equally covered white into the obvious scourge of the neighborhood yet again... although I have been known to plant a few plants that were touted for their hardiness and then kill them by rarely remembering to water them. Hmm, what else. Complain in my blog about my pot-smoking neighbors on the left. And then there's the annual "Trip to Home Depot" and "The Great Tree War" centered around the heritage Oak in my back yard. Plus, with the deep freeze gone there's also more time to spend outdoors doing outdoorsy things, like working with the horses, BBQ, walk, dream of a nice backyard garden and never find the ambish to make that happen....

And I forget to add 'watching for tornadoes.' Yep, we get 'em here.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

LOL, Hawke. I have a garden starter here too. I'm good about watering the things so they don't perish. You just need a gardener


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2010)

This will be my first summer with a girlfriend, so I'm hoping for plenty of BBQ's, a possible camping trip, and lots of free time.

Along with that, I wouldn't mind a better job. The family's also expecting a new born at the beginning of the summer, so how the house holds up with a baby is going to be an experience also.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a busy summer, Tom. I'd be looking to spend a lot of time out of the house if I were you.


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> how the house holds up with a baby is going to be an experience also.



If the baby is the child of the man in your avatar, then the chances of your house holding up decrease enormously.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Baby of steel, house of kleenex


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

moderan said:


> Baby of steel, house of kleenex


 

I was a bit of a problem child like that; I was so powerful, that I broke the midwife's finger at birth. She didn't pull me out, I pulled myself out using her hand to do it. Lol.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

lol..."was" a problem child?


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 8, 2010)

In the summer I get to mow the lawn, hoe the beds, water, weed, pinch shoots off tomatoes all that sort of thing.


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

moderan said:


> lol..."was" a problem child?


 

Yes, now I am just a problem person. :lone:


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> In the summer I get to mow the lawn, hoe the  beds, water, weed, pinch shoots off tomatoes all that sort of  thing.


Oooo. Man, Olly, you are just a bucket of laughs


Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> Yes, now I am just a problem person. :lone:


Ain't we all?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 8, 2010)

Mow the lawn!  Yippee!


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

I'd just have to repaint the rocks.


----------



## blackthorn (May 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to a lot of leisure reading/writing! I was so busy this year with college that I wasn't able to read/write anything that I was really "into", you know? So it's gonna be fun to just write/read anything and everything I want!

Also, ukulele playing. Ukulele: one of the ultimate feel-good instruments.


----------



## Patrick (May 8, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Mow the lawn!  Yippee!



That's no job for a girl, Ilasir. Will you be taking your top off like Alan?


----------



## caelum (May 8, 2010)

Just went on a two day trip to a fishing lodge down the channel here, which meant minimal electricity on the coast of the ocean.  Other than a brief hike, though, all I did was read, which was fine by me.  There were all these old history books about WW2 and the pioneer days, which were lots of fun.  Pioneer books are particularly educational if you write characters who spend a lot of time in the bush.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 9, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Mow the lawn!  Yippee!



Yep. outside, good steady exercise and it takes you to every corner of the garden so you get to notice things. I prefer the other jobs though because of the noise, I like getting to know my robin and the blackbirds.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 9, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> Yep. outside, good steady exercise and it takes you to every corner of the garden so you get to notice things.


 
Don't talk to me about going outside and going to every corner of the garden and noticing things. I did all of the above earlier today and noticed the fence was falling down. I had to come inside quickly so I could forget about it.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 9, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> I prefer the other jobs though because of the noise, I like getting to know my robin and the blackbirds.


Would you care to swap your robin and blackbirds? I can do you a nice line in a mob of screeching galahs, a couple of dozen assorted noisy mynahs and happy families, one New Guinea cuckoo, two magpies, a treeful of laughing jackasses and a family of shrikes.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 9, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *moderan*
> And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Like a Fox (May 9, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> A treeful of laughing jackasses.


Excellent.
I assume you're referring to kookaburras?
 I just googled. That was an actual name for them? Haha. That's wonderful.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 9, 2010)

aka The Bushman's Clock.


----------



## Patrick (May 9, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> aka The Bushman's Clock.


 

That registed without the "l" initially. Maybe it's because I saw your name accompanying the post, Ox. :lone:


----------



## SilverMoon (May 10, 2010)

I'm spending part of my summer in North Carolina, visiting my cousin who lives on top of Old Smoky. She has this incredible lage log cabin with catherdral ceiling and everything in her home has such a kind of elegant yet rustic touch. I swear driving up to her mountain my ears were popping just like they did on the plane over to her. A very narrow dirt road with no side rails, up hill, up hill to her home. You know where you'd be if you skidded off the road!. Miles and miles down. I don't know how she makes a trek everyday!

In the evenings we would sit on her wrap around porch watching the sunset with a glass of wine. Her chocolate lab at her feet and her 20 year old white persian cat on my lap. All you could hear was the wind whistling between the mountains. Just incredible. So, I'm looking forward to going back. It's a little piece of heaven!


----------



## Hawke (May 10, 2010)

You have rocks, Moderan? Maybe that's what I should try - a rock garden (without the 'garden' part)! At least it won't die due to my neglect. Hmm...


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

I have rocks in my head, and also on the ground outside. And sand. Grass doesn't grow here. The sun burns it away.


----------



## Patrick (May 10, 2010)

moderan said:


> I have rocks in my head, and also on the ground outside. And sand. Grass doesn't grow here. The sun burns it away.


 

I'd hate that. I am not a hot weather fan. 22/23 degrees celsius in the summer is pleasant, any hotter than that and it starts to get uncomfortable. Some like 'em hot though.


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

The average temperature during the summer is 39 celsius. Very low humidity but that's hot. It isn't unusual for it to be 43-46 C.
I bet you'd like a short spell, to enjoy the scenery and the ambiance, but that'd be it. The landscape really is spectacular, and there's plenty to do. For someone with an interest in the sciences, the University of Arizona is a gold mine. The culture is very Mexican, and laid-back, very pleasant. Lots of art and music, and fantastic food.


SilverMoon said:


> I'm spending part of my summer in North  Carolina, visiting my cousin who lives on top of Old Smoky. She has this  incredible large log cabin with cathedral ceiling and everything in her  home has such a kind of elegant yet rustic touch. I swear driving up to  her mountain my ears were popping just like they did on the plane over  to her. A very narrow dirt road with no side rails, up hill, up hill to  her home. You know where you'd be if you skidded off the road!. Miles  and miles down. I don't know how she makes a trek everyday!
> 
> In  the evenings we would sit on her wrap around porch watching the sunset  with a glass of wine. Her chocolate lab at her feet and her 20 year old  white persian cat on my lap. All you could hear was the wind whistling  between the mountains. Just incredible. So, I'm looking forward to going  back. It's a little piece of heaven!


That sounds fantastic as well. I know people in that area and have been out that way before.


----------



## Patrick (May 10, 2010)

What's the hope like for an England, Australia final at the cricket world 20/20 championship this early summer/late spring then? Maybe we can get the opinion of the Ox.


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

?


----------



## Patrick (May 10, 2010)

moderan said:


> ?


 
Ox'll know. :wink:


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

The rest of us await his wisdom.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 10, 2010)

Sorry, Mer, but 20/20 isn't cricket. It's a dog and pony act.

THIS





is cricket


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

...


----------



## Patrick (May 10, 2010)

This is cricket, mate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzfCLLD_RVk

Giving your lot some tap.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 10, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> That's no job for a girl, Ilasir. Will you be taking your top off like Alan?



Sorry Mermy, you're out of luck.


----------



## Sigg (May 11, 2010)

Now that I finally have access to a pool again, I'm looking forward to going swimming regularly.  Plus I live in a community that is mostly college students so lots of hot girls in bikinis sunbathing by the pool.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Beats cricket.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 11, 2010)

Moderan said:
			
		

> That sounds fantastic as well. I know people in that area and have been out that way before.


You have your snow birds, like my cousin, and your red necks. All good people. And close knit. If a poacher's on the prowl they all call each other. Watch out for each other's homes when away. Good stuff.


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2010)

Sigg said:


> Plus I live in a community that is mostly college students so lots of hot girls in bikinis sunbathing by the pool.



What a pervert.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Sigg*
> 
> 
> I've been in kentucky for 3 weeks now and I have never SEEN so many fat people!


 



Sigg said:


> I live in a community that is mostly college students so lots of hot girls in bikinis sunbathing by the pool.


 
Fat = Hot, in Kentucky.


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Fat = Hot, in Kentucky.


 
Better get over there then, Ox. :joker:


----------



## JosephB (May 11, 2010)

Sigg said:


> Plus I live in a community that is mostly college students so lots of hot girls in bikinis sunbathing by the pool.



Sounds like a good deal. No such luck for me. There are a few M.I.L.T.L.A.'s (Mothers I like to look at) -- but that's about it. 

And once you're married, you'll discover just how far you can move your eyeballs to one side without turning your head. Sometimes it actually hurts if you try too hard.


----------



## Sigg (May 11, 2010)

> Fat = Hot, in Kentucky.


 
haha, around the UK campus it's pretty nice, lots of beautiful girls, but then you go to the Super Walmart (haha) and it's good ole kentucky in there.



> Sounds like a good deal. No such luck for me. There are a few M.I.L.T.L.A.'s (Mothers I like to look at) -- but that's about it.
> 
> And once you're married, you'll discover just how far you can move your eyeballs to one side without turning your head. Sometimes it actually hurts if you try too hard.


 
did you just make up that acronym or do married folk really say stuff like that?  Is your wife the jealous type?


----------



## JosephB (May 11, 2010)

Sigg said:


> did you just make up that acronym or do married folk really say stuff like that?



I made it up as an alternative to a commonly used and very crude acronym. You know the one.



Sigg said:


> Is your wife the jealous type?



Not in the least. In fact I have many close women friends and she has no problem with it. Generally, women just don't like it when you gawk at other women. Of course she knows I do do it and likes to give me a hard time about it. She is quick with the "take a picture it last's longer" variety of comment. Plus, wherever we are, there's a good chance she's going to be the best looking thing anyway -- so it's really not a problem.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

That's why sunglasses exist


----------



## JosephB (May 11, 2010)

Heh. They don't really work unless you have the super dark variety -- and I don't like those. A little over the top of a book or mag action works sometimes.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Mirrorshades, Joe, mirrorshades.


----------



## JosephB (May 11, 2010)

I used to have a pair of those -- aviators. I felt a bit like one of those southern sheriffs in them -- like Jethro in _Macon County Line._


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

LOL. I don't wear shades. I can't find a decent pair to fit over my glasses, and a severe astigmatism leaves me unable to wear contacts. I'm sneaky though.


----------



## JosephB (May 11, 2010)

I wear contacts. But I've gone through periods where I wear mostly glasses. I had a pair that came with the shades -- they weren't clip on, they were magnetic and they looked pretty seamless. Of course, they cost out the ass and I lost the shades part in short order. Same goes with sunglasses and watches. The cost is proportionate to the amount of time I have them before I lose or break them. The higher the cost, the less time.

Oh yeah, what's the topic? That's right -- Summer. Summer is good. It can be hot, though.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

I'm used to the glasses look. Professorial, that's it. Especially with the ponytail and the goatee *laughs at self* Forget about watches. I destroy them in a matter of hours. I talk with my hands habitually, and one gesture is all she wrote for a watch.
Your wife'd probably roast your ears off with commentary around here. Mine does but I'm good at not paying attention when necessary. The U of A is literally a couple of blocks away. I'm a peoplewatcher, so it goes without saying that I watch the feminine half of the race. With great interest
I don't mind if she watches too. Neither one of us are jealous types. I don't get catty though *chuckles* those claws extrude once in a while.


----------



## moderan (May 15, 2010)

Gods. Goddesses. I just had a troop of joggers in bikinis go by my office window. I hope they come back.


----------

